
AR Navigation – Changing how we navigate - gauravsavanur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CaCad4OmeQ
======
itwasnoaccident
Augmented reality and machine learning is one approach, but when there's a
glitch, don't forget the roots of navigation found in non-instrument
techniques. See [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/41112497-pathway-of-
the-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/41112497-pathway-of-the-birds)

